#  Ernährung >   ernährung bei leberzirrhose >

## franzi.g

hallo zusammen, 
mein vater hat eine leberzirrhose (fettleber) stadium c.
es wurde ihm zwar gesagt, dass er auf alkohol, drogen (sowieso) und fleisch verzichten soll, also vor allem eiweisarm essen soll, aber was die genaue menge ist die er zu sich nehmen darf und welche lebensmittel er genau meiden soll sagt einem keiner. 
im internet habe ich bisher auch nichts richtiges gefunden (z.b. war auf einer liste was empfohlen, was auf der anderen als "nicht empfehlenswert" galt, also nicht sehr hilfreich) 
gibt es da iregndwelche genauen auflistungen, tabellen oder rezepte?
(kartoffel ei diät hab ich schon oft gehört, aber auch dazu findet man keine richtigen angeben)
bzw. an wen muss er sich da wenden um die auf ihna bgestimmten werte zu erfahren? 
danke schonmal. 
franzi.g

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Franzi, 
auch ich finde, dass man mit einer optimierten Ernährung viel verbessern kann. Bin aber der Meinung, dass eine Ernährungsempfehlung möglichst individuell gestaltet werden sollte. (Dein Vater hat ja auch Diabetes) 
Unter dem Stichwort metabolic balance wird eine Ernährungsempfehlung an Hand von gewissen Blutwerten ermittelt, und danach gibts einen Ernährungsplan. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## sjackrussel

hallo franzi, 
nein ein ernährungsratgeber gibt es leider nicht. er soll halt möglichst wennig eiweiß zu sich nehmen, wennig hülsenfrüchte wie bohnen linsen und erbsen meiden und ja , natürlich sehr wennig alkohol. 
gruss steffen

----------


## Tess

Hallo Franzi 
Schau mal hier nach, dort stehen Rezepte auch für Leberzirrhosepatienten drin. 
Köstlich essen für Leber und Galle: 
              von Sven-David Müller-Nothmann, Christiane Weißenberger
                                        EUR 19,95 
Lg

----------

